# Pro Built



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone here with any experience using this Pro Built system or a similar Pro Built equipment package? Considering purchasing one, and would love some feedback before pulling the trigger. 

https://www.probuilttools.com/produ...uyNnKzejmAEoaMjGUfJEVLcyKa4xFRPEaAmeuEALw_wcB


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve never heard of them. A price like that for all that gear makes me wonder... is it garbage or just a small company trying to compete with the big guys.

One thing I find odd is that it comes with two camera heads. Having a backup for any piece of equipment is always good practice, but usually not a standard option from the manufacturer. 

Don’t get me wrong, my camera isn’t name brand, but was made with ridgid parts. I’m more than happy with it.

Gearjunkie would be the best member here to get real advice from. 

I don’t believe that jetter will cut roots, but will clear a belly or a sludge packed line all day long. I used a jetter with similar specs for a few years. It was great for those really root bound lines, not for cutting roots but opening the line enough to see what you’re dealing with. We called it a custom clean. Send the jetter down to open, send the cable down to the problem spot followed by the camera to assess the issue.

What equipment are you currently using?


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not yet using any to be honest, I'm just about to get into the business. Trying to make the best decision. Thank you for the input and information. 

I just talked to a rep. And it is an American company with American made products which I was happy to hear. 

Warranty is pretty good by the sound of things. 

I asked why so cheap and he said that they just don't cost what they used to to manufacture, and that larger name brands charge what they do simply because they can. Sales-y answer, but there's some truth to it for sure.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I know where that place is located, there's a gun range not too far from them. I'm about 45 minutes away from them. Wonder if they'd give me a tour of their facilities.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

chonkie said:


> I know where that place is located, there's a gun range not too far from them. I'm about 45 minutes away from them. Wonder if they'd give me a tour of their facilities.


Check it out and let us all know!


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

*ProBuilt is JuNk*

About 8 years ago we bought a camera from them. Or maybe it would be more correct to say we STARTED to buy a camera from them. It took almost a year to get it after paying. One excuse after another as to why they couldn’t ship it. Voice mail messages never returned, phones not answered during business hours. Finally got a junky, junky camera only after I made a very real threat to drive out to California and find them. Used it for maybe a year and now it just sits in the shop. If anyone is interested in buying a worthless piece of junk I’ll actually pay you $10.00 to come get it. 

Here’s the deal. I once heard someone say, “you get what you pay for”. I’ve found that pretty much is always the case and for sure when it comes to cameras. My advice is, “buy a Ridgid, you’ll end up eventually buying one anyway and save your money”.

All of this is just my opinion, your mileage may very, BUT I DOUBT IT!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

TerryO said:


> About 8 years ago we bought a camera from them. Or maybe it would be more correct to say we STARTED to buy a camera from them. It took almost a year to get it after paying. One excuse after another as to why they couldn’t ship it. Voice mail messages never returned, phones not answered during business hours. Finally got a junky, junky camera only after I made a very real threat to drive out to California and find them. Used it for maybe a year and now it just sits in the shop. If anyone is interested in buying a worthless piece of junk I’ll actually pay you $10.00 to come get it.
> 
> Here’s the deal. I once heard someone say, “you get what you pay for”. I’ve found that pretty much is always the case and for sure when it comes to cameras. My advice is, “buy a Ridgid, you’ll end up eventually buying one anyway and save your money”.
> 
> All of this is just my opinion, your mileage may very, BUT I DOUBT IT!


Thanks for my morning chuckle. Off to work I go!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

TerryO said:


> About 8 years ago we bought a camera from them. Or maybe it would be more correct to say we STARTED to buy a camera from them. It took almost a year to get it after paying. One excuse after another as to why they couldn’t ship it. Voice mail messages never returned, phones not answered during business hours. Finally got a junky, junky camera only after I made a very real threat to drive out to California and find them. Used it for maybe a year and now it just sits in the shop. If anyone is interested in buying a worthless piece of junk I’ll actually pay you $10.00 to come get it.
> 
> Here’s the deal. I once heard someone say, “you get what you pay for”. I’ve found that pretty much is always the case and for sure when it comes to cameras. My advice is, “buy a Ridgid, you’ll end up eventually buying one anyway and save your money”.
> 
> All of this is just my opinion, your mileage may very, BUT I DOUBT IT!


Are you talking about a different company than in the OP's link? The Co. In the link is in Garland, Tx, not Cali.


----------

